# Pierce Para-Shock



## voodoosock (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I am new here and was wondering if anybody could help me please? I recently bought my husband a Pierce Para shock watch at a car boot sale. I didn't pay a lot at all and the watch works well, but it is a little scuffed on the watch face. It says its a PIERCE WATERPROOF FAB SUISSE', on the face and has the number 47776 on the back. The gentleman I bought it off said it was a US military watch used during the second world war, but I have no clue and my research into the Pierce make, hasn't yielded any results so far!

I would be grateful for any information on this watch/ watchmakers please as this watch is really lovely and it will be even nicer if I can give my husband some back story as to its date/maker etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

That's odd because I googled PIERCE WATERPROOF FAB SUISSE and got a few hits with pictures


----------



## voodoosock (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry I should have been more specific in my request. I too googled pierce watches and whilst I found some images pertaining to the 'Para shock' model, none are like the watch I have. I have also struggled to date the time piece, with regards to the serial number on the back of the watch. I have also found sites regarding the 'pierce' company, rather sparse.

I'd just generally like any information regarding age, usage and makers please.

Thanks.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=9411

this thread has some discussion on this brand there is this Link


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Voodoosock and welcome to the forum. Some pictures of the watch would be very helpful - both of the front and rear of the watch. Does it have any military markings on it?


----------



## voodoosock (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all the help  I checked out that thread and it was very interesting, thank you!

I am not sure what Military markings look like sorry, I know nothing about watches or Military antiques, I am useless ha. I am also useless on computers and I can't seem to post any photos on here, as it says to input an image URL, and I have no clue how to do that 

I can happily email any photos if that's easier! I cannot see another way to upload the photo onto here!

Sorry to be such a pain.

Thanks


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

check your profile for my email address if you email them to me I will post them here for you


----------



## voodoosock (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Gaz, It wont let me check my profile or any other profile as I am not a full member yet ( I think it is still pending authenticity) my email address is [email protected], if you could send me an email I can reply back and send you the photos 

Thank you

:thumbsup:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

voodoosock said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here and was wondering if anybody could help me please? I recently bought my husband a Pierce Para shock watch at a car boot sale. I didn't pay a lot at all and the watch works well, but it is a little scuffed on the watch face. It says its a PIERCE WATERPROOF FAB SUISSE', on the face and has the number 47776 on the back. The gentleman I bought it off said it was a US military watch used during the second world war, but I have no clue and my research into the Pierce make, hasn't yielded any results so far!
> 
> ...


Sorry about the delay


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

i found a history of pierce watches at the site below

http://montre24.com/...ierce1883watch/










the pictures came from a pierce watch that sold on ebay for $61.00


----------

